# Too old to save?



## DrEatsAlot (Oct 21, 2014)

I got these in a trade for a couple of amps.....
Are they worth saving/reconing?

Soundstream spl 10's and 12's


----------



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

Probably not.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there anything wrong with them? Is the foam rotten or something?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree with vwguy, is there something wrong with them? Even there is, price what's wrong and see if it's more then you're willing to pay. That's actually how you determine if something is worth repairing. Ifthey're in good condition, why attempt to make them like new. Those are great subs and even in a dead state, they're worth something to someone out there.

I don't know squat about dawgless, but his reply doesn't sit well with me. He's not being rude and there's nothing wrong with his comment. I've just seen people say that something isn't worth it, just so the owner would sell the item to them, basically ripping them off. In no way am I saying that's whathis intent is.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

If they aren't frozen (won't move) and the surrounds are still intact, they should be OK. I'd love to get a set of those someday (to go with my SS amps). As others have said, they are worth something to somebody.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are nice OS subs. I, like the others, don't agree with the first post. If they just need refoamed that's pretty cheap especially if you can do it yourself. Even a complete re one might be worth it. It does really depend on what you have in them and what you want to spend repairing them. Even as is you would probably find someone that wanted them if you don't want to repair them.


----------

